# Marsilea minuta?



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

marsilea minuta over FLourite, Do you think they will grow great??? im planning to put it right now, im rescaping my 20 gallon long?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It will be fine. Why wouldn't it?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Just wondering cause the Granules of Flourite are large, and like HC they do not grow better with this type of substrate


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

No, I don't think the grains are too large.


----------

